# Sears Router booklet



## robinvt (Aug 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a copy of the "How to get more out of your power router" booklet that they could post?


----------



## SimonHartropp (Jan 14, 2013)

A booklet entitled "Getting the most from your Router" [author: Sandor Nagyszalanczy] came with my Sears Craftsman router. The title is slightly different, but could this be the booklet you are referring to?

If so, yes, I could scan and post it assuming that this does not infringe any copyright rules.

Simon


----------



## SimonHartropp (Jan 14, 2013)

*Sears booklet*



SimonHartropp said:


> A booklet entitled "Getting the most from your Router" [author: Sandor Nagyszalanczy] came with my Sears Craftsman router. The title is slightly different, but could this be the booklet you are referring to?
> 
> If so, yes, I could scan and post it assuming that this does not infringe any copyright rules.
> 
> Simon


:nerd:Here is the booklet that I have.
I uploaded it in .pdf format.

Simon


----------



## robinvt (Aug 28, 2015)

This is pretty close and will help me immensely. Thank you very much for the PDF!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Robinvt.


----------

